# Highbury Obelisk



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Just finished the new centerpiece to my cemetery. The Highbury Obelisk. I just posted the how-to here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one GORGEOUS obelisk!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice job!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh yeah! That's beautiful! Nice job.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's sweet, it would look perfect in our yard. !


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

WOW! Nice twist on the traditional obelisk! Love the skulls and the top. Just beautiful!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice..........


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Great detail the weathering is excellent.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work. It looks awesome.


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Also great job on the how to. I am definitely making one for next year. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

wow, that looks fantastic, and the weathering is so realistic - it also looks like it would be perfect for housing a fogger & chiller!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

hazeldazel said:


> wow, that looks fantastic, and the weathering is so realistic - it also looks like it would be perfect for housing a fogger & chiller!


Great idea, hazel! I never thought about making it a chiller. I could easily build something into the bottom piece. Time to go find niblique...

Thanks!!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow now that is art..! Great looking prop


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is nice!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

looking good!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Beautiful!
Fantastic work - Love the skulls.
I hope someday to make an obelisk half as cool as this one! Your how-to is great as well!


----------

